# Captain John Etherington



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I remember a captain on a HK-crewed ship that used to carry logs to Japan from the Pacific Northwest from 1968-1970, the ship's name may have been "Way Way". Anyone know him or is he perhaps a member here?


----------

